# Grizzly Bear Seasons May be Around the Corner



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

http://news.yahoo.com/yellowstone-area-grizzlies-no-longer-protection-u-says-120328825.html

In my opinion there are two options:

Option 1: Allow a boar only hunting season with limited permits 25-30

Option 2: Transplant 250 bears to other grizzly recovery areas. Yosemite, Rocky Mountain National Park, Frank Church Wilderness, Bitterroot Range, etc

Grow the populations in other areas and/or manage the population in Yellowstone


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/yellowstone-area-grizzlies-no-longer-protection-u-says-120328825.html
> 
> In my opinion there are two options:
> 
> ...


As the bears increase in population they have been spreading out of the northern areas, but it takes time.

I wouldn't hold my breath if they do have a draw for a grizzly. I believe that the odds of drawing that tag would be the worst odds that you could ever have. It be like winning the Power Ball twice in a row.

By the way Powerball is a a lottery for just about all the states except for Utah.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

They've been expanding far and wide in Montana. The population in Glacier NP and the Bob Marshall are expanding out into other drainages. There are some full time populations are even hibernating east of I-15, as far east as the Fort Benton area, out on the prairie and in the Missouri River corridor. It was only 20 years ago the bear biologists figured they'd never cross I-15. They were wrong.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> As the bears increase in population they have been spreading out of the northern areas, but it takes time.
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath if they do have a draw for a grizzly. I believe that the odds of drawing that tag would be the worst odds that you could ever have. It be like winning the Power Ball twice in a row.
> 
> By the way Powerball is a a lottery for just about all the states except for Utah.


Wyoming has a female quota system on black bears. It just makes you have to be sure of your target.

The Draw alone would pay for the relocations (if they work) for grizz.

Ya know, before they had the Powerball a fella could go in and buy every single lottery ticket and still come out a head after the lottery draw.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here in my home state of Idaho, fish and game captured a grizzly the other day down off the caldera, just out side the town of Ashton, along the Henry's Fork. There are resident populations in Island Park, well outside YNP as well, and have been for nearly 20 years now.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> Here in my home state of Idaho, fish and game captured a grizzly the other day down off the caldera, just out side the town of Ashton, along the Henry's Fork. There are resident populations in Island Park, well outside YNP as well, and have been for nearly 20 years now.


There was also a bow hunter attacked this fall in Island Park when he surprised a sow and 3 cubs.

http://www.idahostatejournal.com/news/local/hunter-attacked-by-grizzly-bear-in-island-park-on-monday/article_6f59d625-365b-53d6-bf6d-f2249a55d228.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Grizzly bears are now common in Island Park, and have been since the late 90s. There are resident grizzlies in Island Park now - not just bears wandering out of YNP.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

The Island Park area has got a lot of bears. I have two different friends that have been bitten up there, another that was charged. A friend of a friend has had a run-in the last 3 out of 4 years hunting elk. The latest was recovering a bull that he had to leave over night. There was a grizzly on the carcass, and it charged him. He ended up killing the bear and got the full investigation treatment. I've had a couple encounters up there as well, neither of which were scary, just bears running away from me. One thing is for sure, a few tags wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Staying at a friends cabin at Macks Inn back in '98, had a grizzly on the porch. He'd come out about dark and go from cabin to cabin, eating stuff people left on their decks - from bird feeders, to spoils around the camp fire rings.

The one caught down near Ashton this year was just hanging out in some guys apple orchard like it was some kind of all you could eat joint. There are now grizzly staying in the river valley, down off the caldera, year round.


----------

